# Oil change Interval



## wellshii (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey all,

does anybody actually follow the 10k oil change interval recommended by vw ?
I sure don't.


----------



## SETXVDUBER (Dec 11, 2013)

Soccer moms and knownothings..


----------



## wellshii (Dec 3, 2013)

SETXVDUBER said:


> Soccer moms and knownothings..


very true. its funny because the a4 states to change the oil at first 5k then 10 k there after,vw is fishy if you ask me


----------



## SETXVDUBER (Dec 11, 2013)

I've never followed the interval. I got my mk5 with 65k. I switched to 5w40 LiquMoly and I still add a quart every 3k. I change mine religiously at 3500. If I waited til 10k I'd have already added 3 liters.


----------



## wellshii (Dec 3, 2013)

Its funny because car and driver had a long term gli ,the times increased significantly within the 40k miles.# second difference to 120 vs new.Crazy


----------



## turbocharged798 (Apr 13, 2010)

I change my oil at 10K sometimes more. 315k miles and still going strong. 

Changing any sooner is a complete waste of oil. Do UOA and you will see.


----------



## meboice (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree, let the UOA tell you when. We change every 3K-4K in our 2008 Passat 2.0 but that interval is determined by a very short two mile drive to work every day...in winter the car almost always runs in a rich warm-up mode. My TDI sees new oil every 10K or so...lots of highway driving.


----------



## MadRabbit09 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah, I follow the 10k mile oil change interval in my 2.0 gli. 78k miles on the car now and it runs like a top. I changed it at 7, 500k and the UOA said I could safely go another 5k. I read/hear about people changing their oil at 3k miles and I feel like they are throwing their money away. 

The Moon


----------



## BADANTH (Aug 31, 1999)

Every 10,000 for me too.


----------



## Allenriddoch (Oct 29, 2013)

*oil & lubricatin*

I do agree , but i think if somebody does, it will be beneficial.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

wellshii said:


> Hey all,
> 
> does anybody actually follow the 10k oil change interval recommended by vw ?
> I sure don't.


On my old TDI, yes.

When used Mobil Delvac 1, I was able to change at 20,000 miles.

On my Passat, no. 5000 miles due to many Used Oil Analysis testing to get a trend.


----------



## dgcamero (Oct 13, 2009)

I change at just under 6k to maintain my free Castrol engine warranty. I do find it appalling that Castrol has their name stamped on the oil cap and they are not willing to stand behind their product for the duration of VW's recommend interval. Sadly, when my factory warranty was running out, they had the best oil company warranty. Pennzoil and Mobil 1 now have similar warranty protection with 10k intervals, but it's too late for me to switch to their program.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

I usually change between 6k-8k miles intervals. But now that I found a deal on cheap motul excess 8100 5w40 oil gonna change it at 5k miles. Why not lol


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

I change mine at 10k intervals. I have 170k on my original engine with original cam and follower. still no issues other than the motor needing a quart added every couple weeks to a month. Using castrol synthetic 0w30 and 0w40

Just food for tought, my good friend who is a vw service advisor did tell me there is a reason that the manual suggests the 10k intervals.. Stated " dont you think it you followed that then vw would have higher vehicle sales numbers when your engine failed"... Makes sense to me, yet I stick to it cause it works for me.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

handsome rob is taken said:


> I change mine at 10k intervals. I have 170k on my original engine with original cam and follower. still no issues other than the motor needing a quart added every couple weeks to a month. Using castrol synthetic 0w30 and 0w40
> 
> Just food for tought, my good friend who is a vw service advisor did tell me there is a reason that the manual suggests the 10k intervals.. Stated " dont you think it you followed that then vw would have higher vehicle sales numbers when your engine failed"... Makes sense to me, yet I stick to it cause it works for me.


wise words, sometimes I feel paranoid on this thing of the oil. I need to stop thinking on it and just refill it as needed.

I would like to check the cam follower... I already ordered one for being cheap enough. but the banjo bolt makes me think ... I can screw something up trying to fix something that isnt bad at all... 

too much forum usage I think.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

i change my oil every 10000 miles or one year ever since the car was new. i am now at 126000 miles and the engine runs fine. I use amsoil 10w40 and EAO filter.



wellshii said:


> Hey all,
> 
> does anybody actually follow the 10k oil change interval recommended by vw ?
> I sure don't.


----------



## MrCypherr (Jul 26, 2011)

I do it every 8-10k (km) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Just make it 6 months and quit the madness of counting miles.

6mo works for the guy who's commute is 2 miles and for the person who puts 20k a year on the engine.


----------



## anthony-vw-01 (Apr 4, 2013)

You have to be crazy to change it every 10K :banghead:


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

....not if you drive 10k hwy miles every 6 months. It's fine. Short trip driving is what's bad. Sure, you don't want to do 5000 2 mile trips on an oil change!


----------



## SupaShaun (Mar 7, 2013)

I drive 35 highway miles each way to work. I change the oil every 5k religiously. I have 155k miles on it and ever since 140k or so the oil is filthy instead of dirty. I'm thinking about bumping it up to every 4k miles. I couldn't imagine what the oil looked like after 10k.


----------



## turbocharged798 (Apr 13, 2010)

Dirty oil means the oil is doing its job and keeping the engine clean. How oil looks means nothing without a UOA.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm telling you, it's black by the time I reach 10000 miles or 1 year.  so pretty much, i change my oil once a year. Crazy isn't it? But so far, it's good, there's no other issues. :laugh:



SupaShaun said:


> I drive 35 highway miles each way to work. I change the oil every 5k religiously. I have 155k miles on it and ever since 140k or so the oil is filthy instead of dirty. I'm thinking about bumping it up to every 4k miles. I couldn't imagine what the oil looked like after 10k.


----------



## SupaShaun (Mar 7, 2013)

To each their own. I define dirty oil as more than a color. It's thick and starts binding together. I don't care what a manuel says. That oil needs changing.


----------



## FIDO1826 (Jun 8, 2014)

SupaShaun said:


> To each their own. I define dirty oil as more than a color. It's thick and starts binding together. I don't care what a manuel says. That oil needs changing.


My dad always told me that "oil is cheaper than bearings"--so true. Why risk it??


----------



## JacobWalters (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi pals, I change oil in my MKV every 10,000 miles regularly and didn't have a single problem in 87,000 miles, which included thousands of HARD miles on a track. The VW engineers are smarter than I, and if they say 10,000 miles, I trust the engineers who set these intervals.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

It depends on the engine. 5k on synth is advisable for a turbo.

I did over 10k ONCE in my Audi V6 using German Syntec. For some reason, I was letting the dealer do my OC, so I went the distance. Later, I realized I could do an OC on the car barely w/o putting a knee on the ground, so I went 5k on plain oil, and reused the filter. The 5k on dino was simply a better plan. Even better was just changing on a 6 month schedule, forget counting miles. This makes it possible to change visc for seasons too.


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

I do mine, every 8,000km(5,000miles) - 10,000km(6,000miles) from when I bought my car. VW recommends every 15,000km but thats way to high IMO. However I have been starting to do it more often at 8,000km after talking to a few different vw techs and a mechanic friend of mine. Because our cars are turbo charged its a good idea to change a bit sooner to be on the safe side IMO.


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

JacobWalters said:


> Hi pals, I change oil in my MKV every 10,000 miles regularly and didn't have a single problem in 87,000 miles, which included thousands of HARD miles on a track. The VW engineers are smarter than I, and if they say 10,000 miles, I trust the engineers who set these intervals.


:thumbup:
Totally agree! I always told my sons as they were first into cars and ALWAYS trying to reinvent the wheel (car), "the engineer's that designed it spent more time and money than you can imagine, so be careful".

I've heard several times the fact that oils have detergents that basically go away in about 3k. If you change the oil too soon you basically are always scrubbing out the motor non stop. Not the best on internals. And yes the dirty looking oil is doing the job by suspending particals smaller than the filter can remove, especially soot. Not as bad by far though as constantly scrubbing out the internals with 3k oil changes. Besides the fact oil basically doesn't wear out, just contaminates. 

My 165k TDI says it loves 10k


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

dgcamero said:


> I change at just under 6k to maintain my free Castrol engine warranty. I do find it appalling that Castrol has their name stamped on the oil cap and they are not willing to stand behind their product for the duration of VW's recommend interval. Sadly, when my factory warranty was running out, they had the best oil company warranty. Pennzoil and Mobil 1 now have similar warranty protection with 10k intervals, but it's too late for me to switch to their program.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


 Oil "Warranties" are complete marketing nonsense. Do you really think anyone has* EVER *had their engine replaced due to oil induced wear caused by a particular type and brand of oil?

The burden of proof would be just mind boggling..........


----------



## dgcamero (Oct 13, 2009)

stratclub said:


> Oil "Warranties" are complete marketing nonsense. Do you really think anyone has* EVER *had their engine replaced due to oil induced wear caused by a particular type and brand of oil?
> 
> The burden of proof would be just mind boggling..........


Read the terms and conditions of this warranty. http://www.castrolcrew.com/Warranty/Terms/ It's pretty straightforward. Use their stuff. Document everything. Don't exceed 6,000 miles on the oil change. Most of the internal parts are covered.


----------



## vrhyan (Jan 22, 2014)

I change the oil every 5k miles or 6 months, which ever comes first.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

dgcamero said:


> Read the terms and conditions of this warranty. http://www.castrolcrew.com/Warranty/Terms/ It's pretty straightforward. Use their stuff. Document everything. Don't exceed 6,000 miles on the oil change. Most of the internal parts are covered.


Well ya, Keep all the documentation. They know that the chance of having to actually warranty someones engine for oil related issues is pretty close to zero, even with slip shod maintenance. Just not a failure point with modern oils/engines.

The primary purpose of their warranty program is to get you to use more oil, nothing more. It is amazing that folks fall for the marketing BS that some company's come up with.


----------



## dgcamero (Oct 13, 2009)

stratclub said:


> Well ya, Keep all the documentation. They know that the chance of having to actually warranty someones engine for oil related issues is pretty close to zero, even with slip shod maintenance. Just not a failure point with modern oils/engines.
> 
> The primary purpose of their warranty program is to get you to use more oil, nothing more. It is amazing that folks fall for the marketing BS that some company's come up with.


I consider it a $500ish engine warranty that will cover me until I sell the car after it hits 200k miles, or 140k+ miles of engine coverage (including turbo) for the cost of having to buy oil every 6k miles instead of every 10k miles (roughly ~$500 over the 8 or 10 years)


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

dgcamero said:


> I change at just under 6k to maintain my free Castrol engine warranty. I do find it appalling that Castrol has their name stamped on the oil cap and they are not willing to stand behind their product for the duration of VW's recommend interval. Sadly, when my factory warranty was running out, they had the best oil company warranty. Pennzoil and Mobil 1 now have similar warranty protection with 10k intervals, but it's too late for me to switch to their program.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


First that I've heard of the Castrol engine warranty. Where do I sign up?


----------



## dgcamero (Oct 13, 2009)

tagsvags said:


> First that I've heard of the Castrol engine warranty. Where do I sign up?


It's at www.castrolcrew.com but you'd be better off to sign up with the Pennzoil one at www.pennzoil.com/warranty if you're eligible for their program. It doesn't require the superfluous extra oil changes that Castrol does, you can follow VW's 10k or 1 year schedule...and it's transferable.


----------



## JettCatt (Nov 13, 2014)

it is kind of interesting to read all these replies ...... I guess I am old school ... I change my oil when I think it starts looking bad .... which is probably around the 4,000 mile mark ...... that is just the way I am when it comes to the fluids in my car. I bought my car new and have had it 14 years .... it runs perfect so far. I now have 109,000 miles ...... ( gotta do my timing belt ! ) 

anyways ..... geeesh ... i would never go 10,000 miles on oil ... especially if it was a turbo motor .....


----------



## Edmundo II (Oct 16, 2012)

I follow VW's recs for the oil change interval. Otherwise, I would assume we are talking about synthetic oil here


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

dgcamero said:


> I consider it a $500ish engine warranty that will cover me until I sell the car after it hits 200k miles, or 140k+ miles of engine coverage (including turbo) for the cost of having to buy oil every 6k miles instead of every 10k miles (roughly ~$500 over the 8 or 10 years)


Ya, a $500 warranty you will never cash in. Most turbo failures are because of the oil seal leaking which would be denied.

*"Sir, your turbo is not covered because it had a seal failure, which is not a failure caused by any sort of lubrication failure. Our warranty does not cover oil leaks"
*


----------



## joema (Jul 25, 2002)

I have 6,700 mi on my 2015 GTI with APR stage 1. I've had the oil changed twice, and had Dyson analysis and professional interpretation done both times. First change was at 2,889 mi on the oil, 2nd change was at 3,781 mi on the oil.

Analysis and interpretation indicated the early change was needed both times, and he recommended trying a different oil. Initial analysis was on the factory fill, presumably Castrol. Second analysis was on dealer-serviced Castrol Syntec 5W-40.

I'm now running Pennzoil Ultra Platinum 5W-30, and will have it analyzed in about 3,000 more miles.

See attached .PDF which Dyson gave the OK to post.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

joema said:


> I have 6,700 mi on my 2015 GTI with APR stage 1. I've had the oil changed twice, and had Dyson analysis and professional interpretation done both times. First change was at 2,889 mi on the oil, 2nd change was at 3,781 mi on the oil.
> 
> Analysis and interpretation indicated the early change was needed both times, and he recommended trying a different oil. Initial analysis was on the factory fill, presumably Castrol. Second analysis was on dealer-serviced Castrol Syntec 5W-40.
> 
> ...


Too early to tell, but, the iron wear numbers are consistent with Castrol 5w40 (viscosity & TBN too high for 504/507 fill) using the lab Dyson recommends. 

The pennzoil platinum, the HTHS spec is lower on that oil (2.9 to 3.5), so it maybe translate to higher iron numbers at the next sampling.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

joema said:


> I have 6,700 mi on my 2015 GTI with APR stage 1. I've had the oil changed twice, and had Dyson analysis and professional interpretation done both times. First change was at 2,889 mi on the oil, 2nd change was at 3,781 mi on the oil.
> 
> Analysis and interpretation indicated the early change was needed both times, and he recommended trying a different oil. Initial analysis was on the factory fill, presumably Castrol. Second analysis was on dealer-serviced Castrol Syntec 5W-40.
> 
> ...


Why in the world would you run such a thin GF5 oil in a modified VW? Stock WRX's shear this oil to a 20 weight in under 3k miles and I expect your application to give it a good thrashing as well. Did Dyson say it was ok?

If Dyson is recommending the popcorn oil (RLI) I would go with that.

Lots of fuel dilution on that last uoa. Did your driving conditions change?


----------



## joema (Jul 25, 2002)

Dennis M said:


> Why in the world would you run such a thin GF5 oil in a modified VW? Stock WRX's shear this oil to a 20 weight in under 3k miles and I expect your application to give it a good thrashing as well. Did Dyson say it was ok?


The 1st oil was factory fill. The 2nd oil was dealer-installed, probably Castrol Syntec 5W-40, which meets VWs 502/504 spec. Dyson suggested using a different oil, preferably RLI Bio-Syn Low Ash formula, either 5W30 or 5W40.

I had already changed to Pennzoil Ultra Platinum 5W30, which is so new Dyson doesn't have much data on it so far. I'll have it analyzed in about 3,000 mi and probably switch to RLI then.



Dennis M said:


> ...Lots of fuel dilution on that last uoa. Did your driving conditions change?


No real change in driving conditions, except the initial oil was during the break-in period so overall driving was more gentle. The 2nd oil was after this so driving was sometimes sporty but no racing. Will continue to monitor this.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

joema said:


> The 1st oil was factory fill. The 2nd oil was dealer-installed, probably Castrol Syntec 5W-40, which meets VWs 502/504 spec. Dyson suggested using a different oil, preferably RLI Bio-Syn Low Ash formula, either 5W30 or 5W40.
> 
> I had already changed to Pennzoil Ultra Platinum 5W30, which is so new Dyson doesn't have much data on it so far. I'll have it analyzed in about 3,000 mi and probably switch to RLI then.


PUP isn't a whole lot different than the old Pennzoil Ultra and Shell has been using GTL base stocks since 2013. The older Penzoil Ultra actually seemed to hold its viscosity a little better than the PUP based on uoa's that I've seen. 
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/3442654/1

Doesn't your car require VW502? At the very least, I would use an oil with an HTHS of 3.5. Oh, you're probably running a little rich from the APR which is another good reason to run a more robust oil. 

-Dennis


----------



## sc3283 (Dec 23, 2014)

US govt mandated maintenance costs to all manufacturers selling autos in the states....when that mandate went into effect, all of a sudden oil change intervals went up....

1 VERY popular japanese car company is now having a problem with random cold misfire codes....which are caused by carboned up/gummy rings and ring lands...something we haven't seen since detergent oil was released some 40+ yrs ago...These engines having this problem are on the 10K mile oil change recommendation. Checking vehicle histories on them all...all got their oil changed at 10K....this dealer I'm getting my info from....has checked their other religious customers history who change @ 5k miles...they've NOT had this carbon/gummy ring misfire

I put in 26 yrs there as 1 of their top, platinum level techs, and know the guys stuck doing these repairs

Food for thought....just thought I'd pass this along


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

sc3283 said:


> US govt mandated maintenance costs to all manufacturers selling autos in the states....when that mandate went into effect, all of a sudden oil change intervals went up....
> 
> ...I put in 26 yrs there as 1 of their top, platinum level techs, and know the guys stuck doing these repairs
> 
> Food for thought....just thought I'd pass this along


You may have been a tech for 26 years but as far as this so called government mandated maintenance costs, your out in left (or right) field. No such mandate exists. If it does, kindly direct me to it. What governing body issue this mandate? Vehicle manufacturers don't even set the maintenance costs. They are set by dealers and maintenance shops, not the US government or the manufacturer. If this were true, there would be little differentiation in labor rates between shops. Individual shops charge based upon prevailing market rates. Manufacturers establish whosale part prices, suggested retail part pricing, and warranty reimbursement rates. 

Publicly traded corporations increased thier oil change intervals for various reasons. Better oils, better metallurgy, better engineering, oil life monitoring technology, improved machining capabilities, perceived competitive advantages and I'm sure there are others. Once a few extended the service interval, the rest followed to be more competitive. The level of engineering performed to support these extended intervals is not known. 

According to what you suggest, a oil change for a Ferrari should cost about the same as a F-150. That simply isn't the case.

I used to design automotive components before moving into rocket, missile, and bomb components. I had to read FMVSS and US Dot regulations to perform my job. There is no such thing as you suggest.

Advances in chemistry, electronics, and engineering have more influence in setting maintenance schedules than the federal government. 

Ultimately, if manufacturer A has oil life monitoring that triggers an oil change at 14,000 miles while manufacturer B has a 5,000 mile schedule, manufacturer B may be perceived as inferior to A. Competitive forces drive B to meet what A is doing. The due diligence performed by B to get there may be more, less, or equally rigorous as A.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

I change oil and filter every 5,000 miles and check it regularly and top off as necessary. My two cents.  I would never go 10,000 miles on one oil change. :screwy:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

racerpoet said:


> I change oil and filter every 5,000 miles and check it regularly and top off as necessary. My two cents.  I would never go 10,000 miles on one oil change. :screwy:


I did on my old TDI... 10,000 miles oil change and the driving conditions, oil & filter supported the 10,000 mile OCI with plenty of additive left as a safety margin.

Did you do used oil analysis to determine that 10,000 miles is insufficient?


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> I did on my old TDI... 10,000 miles oil change and the driving conditions, oil & filter supported the 10,000 mile OCI with plenty of additive left as a safety margin.
> 
> Did you do used oil analysis to determine that 10,000 miles is insufficient?


No I did not. I've just seen too many cars with sludge buildup, engine damage, starved valve train, etc. What TDI did you have? My dad's ALH is usually "missing" a quart within 3,000-4,000 miles. I change his oil about every 5,000 as well. I'm assuming you topped off at least...?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

racerpoet said:


> No I did not. I've just seen too many cars with sludge buildup, engine damage, starved valve train, etc. What TDI did you have? My dad's ALH is usually "missing" a quart within 3,000-4,000 miles. I change his oil about every 5,000 as well. I'm assuming you topped off at least...?


ALH, and barely burned oil.


----------



## Fowler vw (May 1, 2014)

I was initially skeptical about the 10K interval when I bought my 2003 MB C230K, but was talked into it by the salesman who assured me that the manufacturer would never suggest something that might compromise the reliability of their vehicles. 11 years and 237,000 miles later, he was right. At 237K, the engine was still all original and still delivering a powerful 35MPG. I will follow VW's recommended service intervals.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Fowler vw said:


> I was initially skeptical about the 10K interval when I bought my 2003 MB C230K, but was talked into it by the salesman who assured me that the manufacturer would never suggest something that might compromise the reliability of their vehicles. 11 years and 237,000 miles later, he was right. At 237K, the engine was still all original and still delivering a powerful 35MPG. I will follow VW's recommended service intervals.


Do you at least check the oil and top off?


----------



## joema (Jul 25, 2002)

Fowler vw said:


> .... I will follow VW's recommended service intervals.


VW's recommended service interval (per the Mk7 GTI owner's manual) is that oil changes earlier than 10,000 miles are needed if ANY of the below are true:

- Driving short distances
- Driving in stop-and-go traffic
- Driving in below freezing temperatures for extended periods


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*nothing new*



joema said:


> VW's recommended service interval (per the Mk7 GTI owner's manual) is that oil changes earlier than 10,000 miles are needed if ANY of the below are true:
> 
> - Driving short distances
> - Driving in stop-and-go traffic
> - Driving in below freezing temperatures for extended periods


That has been in owners manuals almost forever. people only read as far as they want to. a lot of us fall into at least one of those categories and don't realize it.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

I think that was his point. 10k mile service intervals probably don't suit most drivers. To each their own. If people want to go 10k on one oil change, that's fine by me. I'm never going to do that though.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Fowler vw said:


> I was initially skeptical about the 10K interval when I bought my 2003 MB C230K, but was talked into it by the salesman who assured me that the manufacturer would never suggest something that might compromise the reliability of their vehicles. 11 years and 237,000 miles later, he was right. At 237K, the engine was still all original and still delivering a powerful 35MPG. I will follow VW's recommended service intervals.


Good to read that your engine is doing very well at 237K Miles or Kilometers?
Also what kind of driving are you doing? Most highway and always reaches operating temp.
We all know that lots of stop and go driving in cold temps is a killer.
I'll keep to my once a year or 5K miles with 502.00 oil and OEM oil filter.


----------



## wellshii (Dec 3, 2013)

I have been doing the 10 k service since We traded in the other,im a little over as I type,but come after this im going back to my regular 5-6 k. Money was tight and service was free.Expensice castrol indeed.


----------



## dbias (Nov 23, 2014)

*10k for me*

Recently bought a 2015 passat tdi se and I will definitely do 10k oci. I've ran 10k oci in my 2010 honda accord and my 2012 ford transit connect and both look like day one. Ford had 53k and needs about 1/3 qt during that time and Honda with 80K miles needs about the same.
I run 5w20 mobile 1 in both the honda and the Ford and will stay with castrol edge professional ll03 for the passat, even if it is green.


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

joema said:


> I'm now running Pennzoil Ultra Platinum 5W-30, and will have it analyzed in about 3,000 more miles.


What did the next analysis show?

Thanks!


----------



## joema (Jul 25, 2002)

papaTDI said:


> What did the next analysis show?
> 
> Thanks!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7164419-Third-oil-analysis-Mk-VII-GTI-on-APR-stage-1


----------

